# Youtube / Google Konto - Passwort zurücksetzen funktioniert nicht



## HanZ4000 (30. Juni 2011)

*Youtube / Google Konto - Passwort zurücksetzen funktioniert nicht*

Hey,
Ich hab mein Passwort für mein Youtube Konto bzw mein Google Konto vergessen.
Nun nutzte ich die Passwort-Vergessen-Funktion! 
Nach den Anweisungen habe ich eine E-Mail bekommen, wo ich in dieser Mail dann auf ein Link (Passwort reset) klicken muss.
Hab ich gemacht.
Nun müsste laut Google mir meine Kontodaten gesendet werden oder sowas ähnliches.
Aber nein.
Nichts geschieht.
Ich krieg keine E-Mail,
ich werde nur dann auf diese Seite verwiesen:
https://www.google.com/support/acco...acc_reco&ara=2&ctx=acc_reco&source=no_ts&rd=1


Ich weiss nun auch nicht mehr weiter, das Formular dort geb ich nur ungern aus, da ich diese Daten teilweise gar nicht mehr weiß XD

Würde auf Tipps / Hilfe hoffen.

Und nein, in meinem Spam Ordner ist keine E-Mail von Youtube mit den entsprechenden Daten.
Es heißt irgendwo auch, dass das 24 Stunden dauern kann, ich warte nun schon mehr als das....

Ich bin echt aufgeschmissen, ich freue mich auf eure Hilfe!

Lg

HanZ4000


----------



## sp01 (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Youtube / Google Konto - Passwort zurücksetzen funktioniert nicht*

Ich vermute das die Mai lan deine Google Adresse rausgegenen ist, die ist als Standart eingetragen.
Vermutlich kannst du jetzt nur noch Google direkt Kontaktieren.


----------



## HanZ4000 (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Youtube / Google Konto - Passwort zurücksetzen funktioniert nicht*

Ne, ich hab keine Google - Mail Adresse.
Ich hab eine ...@hotmail.de Adresse! Diese und nur diese ist dort auch angegeben! 

(für das Youtube Konto, was seit neuestem über ein Google Konto verknüpft ist, keine Ahnung, Youtube - Anwender wissen was ich meine XD ) 

Die erste Mail landet auch Korrekt in mein Postfach. Die andere wo die Daten drinn stehen sollten kommt nicht an...


Edit:
Jetzt wollte ich das Formular ausfüllen udn abschicken.
Hab ich getan...
Nun sagt mir das Teil, dass ich ich eine E-Mail Adresse angeben soll, wo ich zugreif darauf habe, dass man mich kontaktieren kann.
Hab ich gemacht, trotzdem erkennt der das nicht.
WAS IST DEN DAS?  
Da haben manche Entwickler wohl nicht ihre Hausaufgaben gemacht...

Edit2:
Ich habe nun wiedermal versucht mich anzumelden, mit Abbruch weil das Passwort falsch ist.
Nun kam die Aufforderung dass ich meine Telefonnummer eingebe, dass Google mir eine SMS schikt mit einem Bestätigungscode.
Das habe ich nun gemacht (naja jetzt haben die meine Nummer....)   Und nun koknnte ich mein passwort wieder ändern.
Hab das alte Passwort wieder reintun wollen, ging natürlich nicht (bei meinem glück).  Aber ich hab wieder zugriff, konnte mein passwort erfolgreich ändern!


----------



## NuTSkuL (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Youtube / Google Konto - Passwort zurücksetzen funktioniert nicht*

misteriös 
wo es damals bei mir nich ging hab ich das formular ausgefüllt und 2 tage später hatte ich nen link, mitdem ich das alte pw zurücksetzen konnte.


----------



## HanZ4000 (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Youtube / Google Konto - Passwort zurücksetzen funktioniert nicht*

Sehr misteriös! 
Stimmt.
Dann ist es zum Glück ja nochmal gut gegangen!


----------

